# How to open password protected rar file???



## forever (Jan 1, 2007)

i dwnlded this rar file and apparently it is password protected , is there any possible way to extract it ?, i searched the net but found all sharewares that wuldnt go above 3 letter passwords which is preety lame , plz suggest something guys , appreciate it, thnx.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 1, 2007)

if u are that desperate 

1- get a full version of the rar cracker

2- get a crack for the rar cracker


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 1, 2007)

Generally, rar files have a password, which is somewhere related to its source.
If you mention the source, we might just be able to help you out.
If you downloaded it from some site, 
generally, the password should be its exact name like...

*www.xyz.com *

*Savvy*


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 1, 2007)

It is nearly impossible to crack password for a rar file, you can only try to remember it. I had once forgotten the password to a personal rar file that I myself had locked; the password was strong, and I remembered all but few letters. The stuff was really important to me and I tried everything in the world but could not break the password despite of the fact that I knew most of it. Though I recalled the password at last.

However, if the password is weak, you can attempt a brtue-force attack using the standard tools. Any tool that claims to offer a 100% success is a scam, since the whole point of encryption (AES for ex.) is that with a good password, even the best supercomputers of our time won't do the job.


----------



## digiFriend (Jan 1, 2007)

rar password crackers are very slow. so even if you get it you might not be successful after days. as yrana2002 said, most rar files have password name as site from which you download.
if you download a torrents. check if it has any comment of it,on that site.
or if file hosting server, check the forum/site from where you got the link.


----------



## forever (Jan 1, 2007)

yes it was a 50 mb file and i dwnlded it through a torrent , it had no comments on the site or anything so i thought to go ahead with it , i guess its not worth trying then , thnx for ur replies guys , lesson learnt lol


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 1, 2007)

Even I faced similar problems recently , I downloaded a movie in RAR format which was locked . I tried many softwares but no help.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 2, 2007)

Open the rar archive in *WINRAR* and see whether it contains any comment. Sometimes this comment would be the PW.


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 2, 2007)

i have simple alternative 

Ask google to show you the pages containing links pointing to password protected rar file. use allinurl or something similar. hope u get some pages containing the file AND the password for the protected file. Peace.

worked for me always


----------



## neoasr29 (Sep 10, 2008)

i just wana say yarana2002 dude really makes my file work gud bt unfortunately the archive is know corrupted so thax for ur help but my bad luck dude


----------



## emnoiinay9 (Sep 7, 2009)

Up up,plz say "THANK" to usefultopic, Love u! 
 installing electric radiant floor heating systems cost heat hydronic need help for installing radiant floor heating systems, wondering the costs? installing electric radiant floor heating systems cost heat hydronic


----------



## nikibaba17 (Nov 21, 2009)

Guys,
I have a two rar files of a movie (part 1 and 2) I have the password too, but Iam unable to extract them? Please help.

Nicky


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 22, 2009)

What error it gives?


----------



## Aspire (Nov 22, 2009)

^
Try the source name as passsword


----------



## CA50 (Nov 22, 2009)

outlaw said:


> 2- get a crack for the rar cracker




SAY NO TO PIRECY


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 22, 2009)

try Dziobas RAR Player to play the file if you have password.IT directly play your rar file.


------------------
Say No to Piracy
------------------
Suggestions are based on reference.Pls try at your risk


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a similar problem, and I had to do some piracy, but it didn't help me to open those RAR files. I tried the Brute attack for them and waited for three days. It hanged the PC and nothing happened.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

hjpotter92 said:


> I had a similar problem, and I had to do some piracy, but it didn't help me to open those RAR files. I tried the Brute attack for them and waited for three days.* It hanged the PC and nothing happened*.



  I think u dont know that there is no possible way to crack the rar file password...even if u use 3rd party  tools then also the success depends truly on passwod length & strong type...this is all coz of probability & permutation combination 

some passwords may take years more than the life of earth...:eeksign:


----------

